# Installation d'une webcam philips PCVC740k

## crevette

Salut a tous.

je vais m'acheter une webcam philips PCVC740K "ToUCam Pro". le probleme c'est le premier peripherique USB que j'installe, et je suis confronté a plusieurs question : installation/gestion de l'USB par le noyau, et l'installation/gestion de la camera.

USB:

Je ne sais pas quel type d'USB je dois utiliser (OHCI ou UHCI), sachant que j'ai un chipset Via Apollo Pro KT266. J 'ai vu aussi divers outils usb dans portage, a quoi servent ils?

WEBCAM

Je suis aller sur le site http://www.smcc.demon.nl/webcam/, explique comment installer le pilote, c'est très bien expliquer.

Mais quelqu'un a t'il des conseils supplementaires, pour l'installation de celle-ci?

Merci

----------

## crevette

Ce que j'ai oublié de demander c'est a propos de la creation des nodes USB et videos dans /dev grace a devfs; je n'y connais rien du tout, est-ce facile???

----------

## arlequin

Pour ce qui est des pilotes, tu devra ajouter le support UHCI à ton kernel (si ce n'est déjà fait). Tu peux aussi ajouter le support EHCI, si tu dispose d'un contrôleur Usb 2.0 (type Nec sur KT333 par exemple). Mais dans le cas de ta carte mère, le support UHCI suffira (d'ailleurs, je te conseille de le mettre en dur dans ton kernel et non en module).

Du côté des 'tools" pour l'usb, tu as le choix entre usbutils' qui te permet d'avoir notament la commande lsusb :

```

tom@serveur32 tom $ lsusb

Duplicate HUT Usage Spec at line 2650

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 Virtual Hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 06b9:4061 Alcatel Telecom Speed Touch ISDN

```

ou 'usbview', qui fait la même chose... mais en mode graphique   :Wink: 

Pour la création des nodes, il ne me semble pas indispensable. En effet (corrigez moi si je me trompe), ils sont créer à la volée en fonction du périphérique usb que tu branches. Dans le cas d'une webcam, tu verras sans doute apparître un ch'tit /dev/video0 (ou /dev/v4l/video0).

Ceci implique aussi que tu compile le support 'Video 4 Linux' dans ton kernel (ou en module).

Par contre, pour ce qui est du support de la webcam (pilotes spécifiques), je n'en sais pas grand chose. J'ai branché ma webcam Logitech, le p'tit node s'est ajouté et pouf pouf, ça gazé...

Tu peux éventuellement consulter les tuto disponible sur Lea-Linux.org: ils expliquent comment brancher/configurer ta webcam (j'ai pas pu copier les liens, le site est down ce soir   :Crying or Very sad:  ).

Voilà !

Bon courage   :Smile: 

----------

## arlequin

Dans mon élan oratoire, je ne me suis même pas apperçu d'un petit détail:

```

serveur32 root # emerge search usb-pwcx

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : usb-pwcx ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  media-video/usb-pwcx [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 8.2.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Homepage: http://www.smcc.demon.nl/webcam/

      Description: Optional closed source drivers for phillips webcams to allow for higher resoltions and framerates

```

Hum !! ça m'a l'air plus qu'intéressant pour toi   :Wink: 

A voir de plus près...

ps: excusez moi pour les fôtes de franssé, chui mord de honte   :Embarassed: 

----------

## crevette

Merci pour tes conseil!!

et quid de usbd dans portage, ca sert a quoi????

----------

## arlequin

Apparement c'est un démon (  :Twisted Evil:  ) lié à l'usb... mais je n'ai pas souvenir de m'en avoir servi... ou alors c'était à l'insu de mon plein gré !!

Donc je ne sais pas vraiment si ça te servir...

----------

## DuF

Je ne sais pas à quoi ça sert, mais amha tu n'en as pas besoin !

Sinon qqn connait une webcam sympa sous linux avec drivers libres ?

----------

## arlequin

Heu, un premier prix chez Logitech ? c'est ce que j'ai et apparement y a pas besoin d'ajouter quelques pilotes que ce soit...

(http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00015170.html)

(oui bon, chui vachement brancher Logitec...)

----------

## DuF

euh l'avis des internautes est plutot moyen sur le site dont tu m'as filé l'url ?

et toi t'en penses koi, je précise que c juste pour faire webcam tranquille qui tourne bien sans se prendre la tête  :Smile: 

Oué bon en fait c un utilisateur qu'a foutu une vieille note parce qu'il a pas réussi à l'installer, lol  :Smile: 

----------

## arlequin

Mouarf, si tu te fis à l'avis des gars qui sont pas capcable d'installer un pilote sous windaube...

Si je ne dis pas de conneries (ça arrive si souvent), c'est le modèle que j'ai à la maison... ça marche bien, sans être de la 'top-quality' (pour filmer ses vacances de famille c'est pas top)... mais ça reste une bonne webcam a mon avis, sympathique pour montrer ses fesse sur le net (j'deconne)... et prendre des photos genre son petit Tux (http://gallery.serveur32.net/albumTom1/test)...

Voilà   :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

Bon et bien c'est parfait, j'en demande pas plus, montrer mes fesses et mon petit TUX  :Smile: 

----------

## crevette

La philips PCVC740K "ToUCam Pro" est un peu cher (83 ) mais je voulais une cam pas trop mal (pour avoir une bonne definition de mes fesses, aussi,   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ).

je vous dirais ce que ca donne pour la camera (demain, je la recoit normalement)

----------

## crevette

Et sinon j'ai oublié aussi de parler du micro (car il y a un micro). et , euh, comment je fais pour pour gerer le son????

----------

## ganjo

SAlut ta cam devrait marché sans prob en compilant le kernel avec le support video pour linux et le support de ta cam dans la partie usb.

Pour le micro, tu utilises simplement le support usb audio du kernel

Je pense que les drivers de la philips sont libre etant donné qu'ils sont unclus au kernel sans nécéssité de modules exterieurs. Par contre si apres insatlation tu sais comment la mettre par defaut a l'état eteind plutot que "je filme dans le vide, meme quand ya personne ou quils font de cochoneries", jsuis preneur

----------

## vibidoo

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> Par contre, pour ce qui est du support de la webcam (pilotes spécifiques), je n'en sais pas grand chose. J'ai branché ma webcam Logitech, le p'tit node s'est ajouté et pouf pouf, ça gazé...
> 
> 

 

Pour la logitech , tu as sélectionner quoi comme module dans ton kernel ???

USB 0V511

USB Philips Camera 

USB SE401 

??

----------

## arlequin

Heu... comment dire ça... en fait... hum... ils sont un peu tous cochés (oui bon d'accord, c'est barbare...)...

Sinon, le site de Lea est toujours down (dommage, y a de bons tuto sur le sujet)...

----------

## vibidoo

ok c'est bon 

POur logitech 

il faut dans le Kernel juste 

     [M]  Video 4 Linux

               [*] V4l in /proc systemfile 

Bien sur les modules USB ( uhci , ohci , hid...)sont supposé être déjà monté 

Ensuite j'ai téléchargé le driver 

http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/

j'ai utilisé la dernière version ( qce-ga-0.40d.tar.gz)

décompression 

make 

cp mod_quickcam /lib/modules/monkernel/kernel/drivers/usb

mettre mod_quickcam dans /etc/modules.autoload 

et au boot j'ai mon video0 dans /proc/video/quickcam .

et aussi                                /dev/video0Last edited by vibidoo on Fri Feb 14, 2003 6:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vibidoo

au fait , j'utilise quoi comme soft pour visionner ?

gmplayer ???

----------

## arlequin

Mouarf, point de vue soft, il y a pas mal de petites solutions, mais aucune n'est réellement la meilleure...

Pour tester ta webcam et se regarder faire le pitre pendant un emerge, tu peux essayer 'xawtv'. Consulte l'aide pour savoir comment l'emplayer (un truc du genre 'xawtv -d /dev/video0' fait l'affaire).

Sinon, pour les accros de NetMeeting (c), il existe Gnome-meeting. Malheureusement, je n'ai pas réussi à le faire fonctionner   :Confused: 

A part ça, il existe des petits prog. pour prendre des photos à intervalle régulier et les déposer sur un ftp/dossier local d'un serveur http: 'w3cam' par exemple.

Pour les accros de bash, on peut aussi faire des captures (photo) en ligne de commandes: soit au format jpeg/gif/png, soit en ascii (mouais bon, l'intérêt n'est pas grand): vidcat par exemple.

Pour plus d'infos, je t'invite à consulter ceci: http://lea-linux.org/hardware/webcam.php3 (j'y tiens à ce site, lol)

Voilà   :Wink: 

----------

## crevette

Salut!!!

au fait ca marche autant pour la video que l'audio, merci pour tout

----------

## arlequin

Tout le plaisir est pour nous   :Wink: 

----------

